

The Ultimate Steve Jobs Collection - skotzko
http://chill.com/scott/collection/the-ultimate-steve-jobs-collection

======
ashamedlion
I realize this doesn't have much to do with the talks themselves, but:

I feel like other people don't have this problem, but I'm really not a fan of
the Pinterest-style content grids. I think it's really difficult to parse
content on Chill as well as Pinterest.

My eyes sort of skip all over the place and I just don't feel comfortable
sorting through the information. I get the same problem with the Facebook
timeline.

~~~
mark_integerdsv
I have to agree but due to circumstances (expensive, capped Internet in South
Africa) I'm even more put out by the fact that there is no indication of how
many megs each clip is or at least how many minutes so I can do the mental
arithmetic necessary to decide wether to click through or not...

------
studobalina
1) Click on link 2) See a bunch of images in a Masonry grid 3) Don't see a
logical structure of the content 4) Close

Sorry Chill, pivot again?

~~~
ebf
I'm pretty disappointed in the direction Chill has gone. Social video is an
incredibly interesting area. Chill, however, didn't iterate too much on the
idea of Turntable for videos, and now they've pivoted to a Pinterest for
videos.

------
stevenj
When news broke that Steve had died, I put up a post listing many good
remembrances, articles, and content about him that I knew of and/or could
find.

<http://www.chipsandguac.com/thoughts/stevejobs.html>

------
marchustvedt
Very good collection here, missing a few of the early keynote clips, but worth
a bookmark. His Stanford address is still top 5 best speeches of all time for
me.

~~~
DavidSJ
What are the other four?

------
playhard
Re:(our)The Ultimate Steve Jobs Collection what do you think?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3597547>

------
jason_slack
Also check out <http://6colors.net> for lots more Apple footage. There is a
lot more to be added, already encoded even.

------
dmitrisleonov
Wow. This is what Chill is all about, huh?

------
rbanffy
Impressive job. I'll have to spend a couple dozen hours there.

------
asherhunt
So Inspiring. So thorough.

~~~
studobalina
Calm down bro. You work at Chill.

~~~
asherhunt
HAY! Don't bro me, if you don't know me! :)

